

Kaleidoscope 2.0 Beta - Diff and Merge Tool - nilium
http://www.kaleidoscopeapp.com/beta

======
drewjoh
I bought v1 with the hope that a merge tool would be added. Looking back, I
can't remember if that was just something I had in my head or something that
was mentioned somewhere or maybe they just mentioned something like they were
"working on it".

Kind of disappointed that I have to spend more money to get that… and there's
no upgrade path for people who bought v1.

~~~
ewilliam
I agree. Although this is just beta and it's possible that they will announce
upgrade paths when 1.0 is ready.

~~~
nilium
Their FAQ explains there is a mildly cheaper upgrade path for people who
already purchased v1.0:

> The final release will sell for $69.99, with an upgrade available to
> registered users of Kaleidoscope 1 for $49.99

So, save $20. Not terrible. My gripe right now is that to save the most money,
I have to pay for software that is incomplete and I have no promises about
what will happen if it never makes it out of beta. Granted it seems likely
they'll finish it, but not knowing their plans for failure bothers me.

------
rickenharp
Looking at the page, it doesn't seem as if it has 3-way-merge, which is
something I'd expect from a merge tool with such a price tag.

~~~
mike
I was trying this briefly last night. It does have 3-way-merge when you
integrate it with your source control tool, however I couldn't seem to find a
way to use this functionality when you're just using it standalone.

------
zem
OSX Diff/Merge tool for text and images

